
Ask HN: Advise for Software Engineer Moving to Finance - TheyCallMeMaxi
Dear HN,<p>I&#x27;ve been working for 2 years as SWE and recently moved to a finance role in NYC as an Analyst. I have never taken a Business&#x2F;Finance&#x2F;Econ class in school and having a hard time understanding the Wall St lingo.<p>Looking for some suggestions&#x2F;MOOCs&#x2F;books to understand the capital markets, strategies, trading and other related things.
======
dawidw
I'd start with [1] and then YouTube. Good luck!

[1] [https://www.investopedia.com/](https://www.investopedia.com/)

